# Jerald cart replacement wheels



## TMR (Mar 20, 2011)

Has anyone used non-Jerald replacement wheels for their Jerald show carts? I need to buy some 26" wire spoke wheels for my new big B drivers and I really don't want to spend $450 on new wheels since I need to buy bigger harnesses also. Any ideas?

Donna


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 21, 2011)

Any wheel with the same hub dimensions and bearing size should work. I'm not sure where you'd find 26" pneumatics though...you might be stuck with Jerald if they have them.

Leia


----------



## wheeler (Mar 22, 2011)

I am not sure about the wheels but as far as a harness I just bought a new show harness from Starlake Tack and I love it . They are super easy to deal with and send her measurements and she will fit you right up with what you need. She has alot to pick from at different prices.




PS: she maybe able to help you about the wheels also web site is starlakefarm.com


----------



## Sue_C. (Mar 22, 2011)

I got 26" wire wheels (5" hub) along with the metal wheels with my G & S Cart...but not sure if they would fit you cart...worth asking though.

SORRY...just remembered...they are 24", but I DO have a 26" set with the last cart I bought from Hillary... Try contacting "Boinky" through the members list here.


----------



## TMR (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas. I will check with Boinky also. I did find Tough 1 makes 26" wheels also, but I don't know how heavy duty they are. I will have to make some calls.

Wheeler, thanks for the suggestion on Star Lake I will have to check in to them.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 22, 2011)

Don't know if this site will help. I ordered bearings from them.

http://www.itebtebuggys.com/wheels.html


----------

